# Ranger Help; Wanting To Buy



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

Where is the best place in the Houston area or Southeast Texas to get the best deal on a Polaris Ranger 900 or 1000? I stopped at the Polaris dealer in Katy but the salesman was not very helpful and he appeared unmotivated to sell me anything. He quoted me $20,000 for a Ranger 1000 which seems pretty high, but maybe that is what they get for them.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Mancuso South in La Marque has been pretty much the best place to get a good deal locally from what I've found. If you're willing to drive for a great deal the best prices in the country are at Abernathy's in Tennessee. 
On my last one I was making arrangements to go to Abernathy's to buy a RZR and went by Mancuso just to look first and they made it well worth my while to buy it from them.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I bought a bike from them and they were pretty fair. Best price I could find around H town and only the one in La Marque. The other Mancuso's would not really willing to play.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If you don't mind the drive, Hoffpauir seems to be able to beat everyone's prices on the Rangers.

http://www.hpolaris.com/

I bought mine there as have many of my friends and others on this site.

Good luck.

TH


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

So Hoffpauir Polaris in Goldthwaite has quoted me the best price at $14,130 for a Crew 900. I have not called Mancuso in La Margue and I will call them tomorrow and see what they will do.


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

900 have a 1200 rebate right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

I bought mine at Polaris Fun Center in Bryan, descent pricing and friendly.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Camo said:


> Where is the best place in the Houston area or Southeast Texas to get the best deal on a Polaris Ranger 900 or 1000? I stopped at the Polaris dealer in Katy but the salesman was not very helpful and he appeared unmotivated to sell me anything. He quoted me $20,000 for a Ranger 1000 which seems pretty high, but maybe that is what they get for them.


Get a quote from Tyler Skinner at Shoals Outdoor Sports in northern Alabama http://www.shoalsoutdoorsports.com/

There will be no sales tax if you buy from them, many people have done it. Just google Shoals Outdoor. They shipped one to my front door much cheaper than Katy would sell for.

So at a minimum it is at least worth your while to get a quote from them.

I will say though, some are saying lately that Mancuso will compete with them.....most in Texas can't


----------



## Ingledink1991 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Second Polaris Fun Center in Bryan*

Down to earth folks and good prices, $13,400 for 2017 Ranger Crew 900 Sage Green. Had bad experience at Genes in Baytown, told me one price over phone and was accidently $1000 off..


----------



## tutone (Dec 10, 2006)

Gene's Powersports Country

Just bought a used Ranger Crew from them. Real nice bunch of guys. Refer me and maybe get a better discount. I'll pm you my name.

281-385-5888


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Bought this 2017 HO 900 with EPS at ATV zone in LA For 12,262 drive out a couple weeks ago. You can get the base model with ESP for 600 less. The roof was extra.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

